# How much does your farrier make?



## MtnHermit (Sep 26, 2007)

How much does your farrier make per hour?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

we have one in the area and I CHOOSE not to use him, (tough and abusive) , i trim them myself or if needed they can be loaded up and driven to a farrier 40 miles away


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Our farrier charges $30 a horse for a trim no shoes. We couldnt find anyone to come out when we only had one horse and the one that did finally come charged extra for the trip. I think most farriers are worth their weight in gold. When you get a good one better hang on to him/her.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

Mine is a personal friend and does a terrific job. He has to driva a long way, so has to chrage a lot, but he's done wonders for Texas' crazy feet. But, we both agree that I have to get someone else so he doesn't drive so far and I don't dig so far into my pocket! I'm thinking about trying out a guy from Salem (nearest town) who will drive the 30 minutes to get here. The man that gave my first horse to me says he's really good. He would probably charge $45 to come here and do it.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Right now I pay $150 for shoes on front and back. His shoes on the front are hot shod and his hind feet are just nailed on. He has heals on his shoes to keep his feet up and requires about 60-80 minutes to his feet because of the damage done to them in the past.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

The good farrier here charges $20 for a trim, and $85 for trim and 4 shoes. Price goes up if the horse has any special needs or kinds of shoes, or if the horse is bad, or if there isn't a handler for the horse if it's bad. I'm happy because I'm riding one of his horses now (a fat appy, they want me to train it to go english and jump  ), so I have no farrier bill now! woohoo! :wink:


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

hmm I think he charges $20-$30 for a trim (I have to check).. and maybe $80 for two front shoes with rolled toes (less without the rolled toes.)

For padded show shoes (saddleseat) he charges $180 (maybe a little more)..


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

my farrier charges $70 for four shoes and $30 for a trim

i just used that calculator thingy and it says he earns $35 an hour. thats not that much really. kinda gunna stop me whinging about the cost of farriers lol


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

We got someone to come out to trim but she wanted them to stand perfictly still which wasn't going to happen because they never had there feet trimmed before. She got my yearlings fronts trimmed but wouldn't attempt the back feet. After that we called out someone else who was great he charged 20-30 for looking at the yearlings fronts trimming her backs and doing my 9yr olds. He was great my yearling kicked and did everyting she could to prevent him from having her feet but he just held on tight and made her deal with it.


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

Can I say I LOVE MY FARRIER!!!!! :lol: :lol: 
He is great I had to go through a few. The typical long toe short heel stuff. They are almost grown out I had some separation because the toes were so long.
Man they should know better. The one guy was training under a friend of my farrier who he says is great and if we have an emergency to call him because he lives down the street from me. 

Again can I say I love my farrier!!!!!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Prices are going up for shoes. Therefore, we are paying $75. Used to pay $40. Only this time, this week, our farrier only charged us $60 because of the late price rising notice. :-D


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh sorry I forgot to put what I pay..LOL...
30 trim for the good guy
35 and 40 for the farriers that did not know what they heck they were doing!


----------



## Woodland Jumper (Dec 12, 2007)

I board at my farrier's farm and she charges $20 for a nice trim. Though when we boarded about 30 minutes from her farm she cahrged a $10 farm call which my friend and I split. So we paid $25 each.


----------



## luvs2ride79 (Dec 17, 2007)

NOTHING! I trim my own, lol .


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Our farrier charges $25 for trim no shoes and $50 for trim and shoes on all 4 feet...i like him alot he is very patience with the horses   and thats a plys for me


----------



## sampsonpody (Dec 21, 2007)

$30 for a trim from my farrier, but I will soon be trimming my own. I do not have shoes on the pony, so I don't know what she charges.

As someone else said- if you find a good farrier, treat them like a king. They are worth their weight in gold! My farrier would bend over backward for me.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

We do our own trimming for the most part, but I have our farrier put pads and shoes on and off depending on who is going to show and who is training.... 
His price varies per horse depending on whats to be done.
Usually spending $85. per hoof, thats including shoe,pad,putty and fitting.


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

It costs me $65 per trim (and that's cheap in my area)...$175 for plain toe clipped shoes...and I don't even want to know what padded or special shoes would cost....I'm sure it would be well in the $200 range. 


I've only shoed my mare once since owning her. However, I do plan to shoe her again this coming spring. They're needed when I drive her on the roads. Her shoes weigh a ton!!! Luckily, I do have a good draft horse farrier who knows what he's doing.


----------

